# Semi-transparent projection surface?



## TEarlywine (Jun 27, 2011)

(Mod said ok to crosspost to get more scenic p.o.v. since this is both a video and scenic question, and I couldn't find descriptions or photos of other threads' results)

Has anyone here worked recently with either RoseBrand Sereno or Stage Productions' Chameleon Scrim? I have samples of each on the way in the mail, but would also like to ease my mind with others' experience.

Our designer would like to be able to front-project "ok" video on a screen and at other times see lit scenery "ok" through it. Basically they don't want a solid blank projection screen dead-center for a lot of the play as the screen is not always used, but flying it in/out will be very difficult in our fixed-grid building. Other fabric suggestions very welcome as well! I know Sharkstooth will not work well enough for the video, especially because we also won't have major keystone adjustment on our budget.

Attached is a jpg from the prelim rendering of this magic that she's trying to get us to create. The screen fabric area is 11'-4"x8' on the shop drawings. The "graph" is a 3-D structure about 5' upstage of the screen, and behind that is the black US wall of the theatre.

Other suggestions welcome, as well.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 29, 2011)

I will leave the original idea to others. Have you considered making a roll drop out of it since you have no fly. Use a regular projection screen with black on either side, dead hang the top, attach the rope to the top pipe, run it around the bottom, back up to pulleys above and offstage. Pull the two ropes and the screen goes away.


----------



## TEarlywine (Jun 30, 2011)

I did consider this. We did a fantastic huge oilio for Mikada scene in Sullivan and Gilbert last year.

I think the designer likes the look of the screen on stage the whole show, but is answering questions from the P.M. and Director regarding it sitting there blank when not in use: easiest answer for her = "just use a scrim to make it semi-transparent, but I don't know what to use so make sure you have some muslin on hand in case it doesn't work". (Obviously, not the way I like my Theatre to work, especially with an expensive, and important when it's projected, dead-center scenic element).


----------



## JChenault (Jun 30, 2011)

TEarlywine;219976
I know [autolink said:


> Sharkstooth[/autolink] will not work well enough for the video, especially because we also won't have major keystone adjustment on our budget.
> 
> Attached is a jpg from the prelim rendering of this magic that she's trying to get us to create. The screen fabric area is 11'-4"x8' on the shop drawings.



I would not be too quick to dismiss black sharks tooth. If your light levels are dim, you might be surprised at how well it works. I just saw a production of Chicago which brought in a black sharks tooth (they brought it in on a traveler ) and projected backgrounds on it. The show was a bit dim to my eyes ( I like things bright) but the projections worked well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2011)

However, when you project more directly onto scrim, you end up lighting up the objects behind it. Scrim works best when lighting/projecting at an angle, which does not seem to be possible in this instance. The production that I'm currently working on has this issue (though we can cover most everything upstage of the scrim with an upstage traveller) that some set pieces are illuminated through the scrim by the projection.


----------



## TEarlywine (Mar 26, 2012)

Long overdue results in other thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...control/24931-silvered-sharkstooth-scrim.html


----------

